# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الأنواع الأخرى ( Other Phones Hardware Repair Area) طلبات : طلب مساعدة

## مسلم رسالي

*هاتفي من نوع htc sensation المشكلة أنه يعيد تشغيل نفسه باستمرار ، و لا يستمر في العمل إلا إذا ألغيت الشبكة سواء كانت بطاقة شبكة الاتصلات في الهاتف أم لا*

----------

